# New York Knicks won without..



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Strabury in the game in 4th.

Thanks Herb, finally a coach is gusty enough not to play the stats padder in the game.

Penny and Crawford, most like it was Penny being the failicator, J.Williams as the energizer were the difference for the game.

Everyone was saying how the Knicks have no talents, but does it have a lot more to do with the pathetic decision maker on the floor?

Play Penny more, good things happened! He will/was struggling as a pure scorer but he is still an excellent facilicator.

Herb gets tons of respect from me as he plays Penny a lot since he was the headcoach for the team..

Marbury sux!


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Marbury had that really flashy pass to Tim Thomas today. Sweetney was key in this game as well. You forgot all about him.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Did the coach just decide not to play him? Or was he injured or in foul trouble? He didn't at all during the fourth??


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The knicks do have talent. Just pissy chemistry, injuries, and seemingly no real team concept.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

The reason the Knicks aren't good is because they are a terrible defensive team, offensively they are good enough to win. Crawford and Marbury don't even attempt to play D, Houston and Penny just can't because of all the injuries, Kurt Thomas isn't quick or big enough to guard the best power forwards in the league. 

This team's problem isn't on one person or a coach, it's the entire team which can't guard anybody.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> The reason the Knicks aren't good is because they are a terrible defensive team, offensively they are good enough to win. Crawford and Marbury don't even attempt to play D, Houston and Penny just can't because of all the injuries, Kurt Thomas isn't quick or big enough to guard the best power forwards in the league.
> 
> This team's problem isn't on one person or a coach, it's the entire team which can't guard anybody.


Of course, defense is important but if u fail to excute on offense, your defense will look bad.

Suns play good defense? King play good defense?


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> The reason the Knicks aren't good is because they are a terrible defensive team, offensively they are good enough to win. Crawford and Marbury don't even attempt to play D, Houston and Penny just can't because of all the injuries, Kurt Thomas isn't quick or big enough to guard the best power forwards in the league.
> 
> This team's problem isn't on one person or a coach, it's the entire team which can't guard anybody.


They don't need to play good defense to be good teams because they have so much offense. Suns score 110 a game, the Kings get 103, they are the top 2 in the league. They also have much more talent then the Knicks. The Knicks are in the middle of the pack offensively and average just .8 points a game less then the Spurs but are 20 games behind them in the standings. 

The Knicks give up less points then the Suns and Kings but they aren't as good defensively. The Suns and Kings play a much faster temp which means opponents have more opportunities to score. The Knicks are the 3rd worst team in the league in FG% allowed the only teams worst then them are the Hawks and Warriors. Phoenix is 14th and Kings are 19th in that category, neither great but also not terrible like the Knicks. Only 3 teams give up more points per shot then the Knicks, while the Suns are tied for the least with the Spurs, and the Kings are in the middle of the pack. 

Like I said the Knicks problem is the ineptitude on defense not their offense.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> They don't need to play good defense to be good teams because they have so much offense. Suns score 110 a game, the Kings get 103, they are the top 2 in the league. They also have much more talent then the Knicks. The Knicks are in the middle of the pack offensively and average just .8 points a game less then the Spurs but are 20 games behind them in the standings.
> ...


Yeah Knicks sux anyway.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah Knicks sux anyway.


LOL, agree 100% I think I make that statement at least 3 times a day, to my Knick fan coworkers.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

STFU


----------



## The Fix (Feb 17, 2005)

marbury cant win and that has been proven. they need to get rid of him and maybe they will start winning. the knicks right now are ruined i dont know why they would give that kind of money to allan houston he is like a rich mans steve smith


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Strabury in the game in 4th.
> 
> Thanks Herb, finally a coach is gusty enough not to play the stats padder in the game.
> ...


Please, John, change that awfull avatar!!!!





Pretty please?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the knicks are 30th in opponents fg percentage. i say they play way way way worse defense then the suns or whatever other high scoring team. offense isnt the problem, its defense


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> the knicks are 30th in opponents fg percentage. i say they play way way way worse defense then the suns or whatever other high scoring team. offense isnt the problem, its defense


Can u change that PennyHardaway screename? You dont have his basketball knowledge and IQ.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Fix</b>!
> marbury cant win and that has been proven. they need to get rid of him and maybe they will start winning. the knicks right now are ruined i dont know why they would give that kind of money to allan houston he is like a rich mans steve smith


You must know something I dont. How can one man be a "proven" loser when basketball is a team game


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You must know something I dont. How can one man be a "proven" loser when basketball is a team game


Well, there are many you dont know that's for sure.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

John said:


> Well, there are many you dont know that's for sure.


testing testing


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

John said:


> testing testing


What are you testing?


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

Marbury is supposed to be leader. When your leader is selfish on both offense and defense, other players follow.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> The knicks do have talent. Just pissy chemistry, injuries, and seemingly no real team concept.


basically.........same **** different toilet


----------

